# مصر التي في خاطري وفي دمي



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2011)

*مصر ..... ذلك الأسم قيمته بقيمة تاريخ البشر

منذ البدء وُجدت

وإلى الأبد باقية

كم حرث على ظهرها الظالمون

وكم قهرت من أمم وممالك

وكم أطعمت من شعوب

وكم آوت من مظلوم

فكانت ملجئاً لأبينا إبراهيم

فجاء وعاش فيها

كانت منفى للبار يوسف

فكانت معينة للعبرانيين

كانت مهربا للسيد المسيح

فأكل من حقولها, وشرب من ماءها, وتنفس هوائها

وباركها فى كل خطوة قدم وطأت فيه قدميه أرضها

فمن يحبها مثلى أنا ....... *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 فبراير 2011)

نهبوها اللصوص


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2011)

*


saed_sad25 قال:



نهبوها اللصوص

أنقر للتوسيع...


ومضى اللصوص واندثروا 

وبقيت هي ......

سنوات طوال كانت تئن تحت محتليها

لكنها ظلت مصر ... وتاه محتليها داخلها

فمصر كانت تحت الأحتلال منذ سنة 525 قبل الميلاد

وحتى سنة 1952 بعد الميلاد

2477 سنة من الأحتلال

ومع هذا باقية مصراً

فحافظوا على مصركم 

وحافظوا على مصريتكم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 فبراير 2011)

*كلام جميل جدا
ربنا يحافظ ع مصر كلها
ويحافظ ع شعبها​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2011)

*نعم .... علينا أن نحافظ على مصرنا .... وعلى مصريتنا .... وكفانا ما نالنا مع تعريبها*


----------



## white.angel (4 مايو 2011)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *فمن يحبها مثلى أنا ....... *


*لا اعرف عمن تتحدث ......
ولم اعتد على ان احب من لا اعرف .....؟؟؟

* *منور باشمهندس ميشيل
ونتمنى نشوفك معانا دايماً ....*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مايو 2011)

الرب يحفظ مصر


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*إلى أين يا مصرنا أنت ماضية ؟؟؟؟؟ ابنائك لم يعودوا ينتمون إليك ..... خانوك ... باعوك  ... وبلا ثمن *


----------



## MAJI (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*فمصر كانت تحت الأحتلال منذ سنة 525 قبل الميلاد

وحتى سنة 1952 بعد الميلاد

بل وحتى الان *
*فهل من يحكمها الان اهلها الاصليين؟*
*ام بدوا زحفوا اليها محتلين؟*
*كلامك معبر عن شعور كل مصري اصيل*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2012)

*ويتواصل النزف ..... ويتواصل الموت حبا ..... نعم ... الموت حبا

مصر اجبرتنى على ان احبها ..... فأحببتها .... احببتها فى شموخ تاريخها ... فى عبقرية ابناءها الحقيقيين .. وليس الخائنين .... احببتها فى قوتها .... احببتها فى قدرتها .... احببتها فى اعراسها .... احببتها فى مئاتمها..... احببتها فى صمودها .... احببتها فى عزتها .... احببتها فى قدرتها .... احببتها فى ضعفها .... احببتها كوطن .. كأرض ... كملجأ ... كمستنقع لكل الغزاة .... ابتلعتهم كافة غزاتها ... وصيرتهم مصريين ... وظلت ... وستظل .. مصرية ... مهما عربوها ... مهما عروها ... ستظل مصر مصرية ... وقادرة على تنظيف نفسها من اوحال الغرباء الناهبين .... فلا تيأس يا مصرى ... فمصر ستظل دارك .. ستظل جدارك ... ستظل موطنك ... مهما حاول الغرباء تعريبها ... فستظل مصرية

اعمل فى تاريخ بلادى مرمم لشواهد مجدها .... وكم مجدها مجيد ... رأيت عبقرية المصرى القديم .... والمصرى الحديث .... فأنى ارمم هرم سقارة ... ويا له من هرم ... هرم من الحجارة ... وهرم من المجد .... وهرم من العبقرية .... فدعونى اريكم مجدكم يا مصريي مصر ... دعونى اريكم عبقرية مصركم ... حبيبتى ... التى هويتها ... فكنت لها ... وكانت لى ... فتعالوا واحبوها .. مثلما احببتها أنا*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2012)

*

​
هرم سقارة المدرج بني بين عامي 2737 ق.م - 2717 ق.م. أى منذ 4700 سنة تقريبا 

صمّم للملك زوسر من قبل وزير امحوتب على هيئة ست مصاطب، وقد مر الهرم بستة تغييرات في المخطط قبل إنجاز بشكله الحالي.

هذا الهرم المدرج أول بناء حجرى في التاريخ فى العالم اجمع, لذا فهو يعتبر من اهم آثار العالم, وتم ادراجه فى قائمة التراث الإنسانى فى منظمة اليونسكو

يصل ارتفاعه إلى 62 متر (اى ارتفاع بناية ذات 21 طابق) قاعدته مستطيلة 120 × 109 متر تقريبا

بدأَ الهرم المدرج أصلاً كمصطبة، ثم اضاف امحوتب خمسة مصاطب تتناقص في الحجم 

*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2012)

​
















​*بدأ المشروع سنة 2007 .... وكانت البداية ..... بدأ الترميم فى الواجهة الشمالية .... وتم نهو المصطبة الأولى والثانية .... ومازل أمامنا المصاطب الأربعة العلوية *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2012)

​

*تم اختيار الواجهة الشرقية لتكون مفتاح تشغيل واجهات الهرم الأربعة .... وكان لابد من عمل سقالة لنتمكن من الصعود لكافة عناصر الهرم .... وكانت تلك مشكلة المشاكل ..... فهناك آلاف الأمتار المكعبة من الأتربة التى تكومت على ارضيات المصاطب ... واختلفت أراء الأثريين لفريقين ... فريق يرى بقاء تلك الأتربة لأنها صارت جزء من الآثر .... وفريق يرى ضرورة أزالتها لأنها عنصر دخيل على الآثر .... كما أنها ضارة بالأثر من ما تختزنه من أملاح تتسرب لجسم الهرم بفعل مياة الأمطار على مدى خمسة آلاف سنة تقريبا .... كما أنها تعوق أنشاء السقالة ..... وغلب الرأى الثانى .... وتم أزالة حوالى ثمانى آلاف طن من الرديم من مصاطب الهرم الستة .... باستخدام انابيب بلاستيكية مرنة قطر 30 سم ... على ستة مراحل ... كل مصطبة تشكل مرحلة .... واستمر ذلك لمدة عامين تقريبا ....

وجاء دور انشاء السقالة .... وهنا ظهرت عبقرية المصرى .... فالسقالة بارتفاع 62 متر .... وهناك مسافة افقية تقدر بنحو 50 متر بين حافة المصطبة السادسة .... وحافة المصطبة الأولى .... وقام بذلك العمل العامل المصرى العادى .... عمل أذهل كافة خبراء العالم ... أذهل فريق ناشيونال جيوجرافيك العالمى .... أذهل علماء اليونسكو .... 

وتم تقسيم ارتفاعات الهرم لثلاث مراحل .... تم تثبيت ونش كهربائى عند قمة كل مرحلة .... وكل مرحلة يتم تسليمها للمرحلة الأعلى منها .... وهكذا تم التخديم على كامل ارتفاع الهرم ... بالفكرى المصرى ... والعامل المصرى .... والمهندس المصرى*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2012)

*مجهود ررررررائع يدل على عقول مصرية اصيلة
اتمنى ان كل مصرى يعمل بهذا الاخلاص
نشكر الرب ان هذا الهرم وقع فى ايادى امينه لترميمة والمحافظة عليه​*


----------



## morgan-10 (5 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## geegoo (7 يونيو 2012)

موضوع رائع يا باشمهندس 
هل الهرم ده له أسرار و ابداعات رياضية و هندسية مثل الهرم الأكبر ؟
و هل ممكن لو وقت حضرتك يسمح يكون فيه موضوع عن هرم خوفو ؟
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك و أمانتك يا مهندسنا  ....


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يونيو 2012)

*


مونيكا 57 قال:



مجهود ررررررائع يدل على عقول مصرية اصيلة
اتمنى ان كل مصرى يعمل بهذا الاخلاص
نشكر الرب ان هذا الهرم وقع فى ايادى امينه لترميمة والمحافظة عليه​

أنقر للتوسيع...




morgan-10 قال:



			ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




geegoo قال:



موضوع رائع يا باشمهندس 
هل الهرم ده له أسرار و ابداعات رياضية و هندسية مثل الهرم الأكبر ؟
و هل ممكن لو وقت حضرتك يسمح يكون فيه موضوع عن هرم خوفو ؟
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك و أمانتك يا مهندسنا  ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا للجميع على تواصله
تختلف ابداعات هرم زوسر عن الأهرام الثلاث خوفو وخفرع ومنقرع .... فهرم زوسر أول تجربة بشرية فى التاريخ لبناء بناية حجرية ... ومع هذا فهناك ابداع عقلى وهندسى رائع
فعلى سبيل المثال اكتشفتنا خطوط باللون الأحمر مرسومة على واجهات الهرم فى الأربع اتجاهات لضبط افقية البناء .... فنجد اللأحجار كلها أفقية فى الأربع اتجاهات بدقة عالية جدا 
يمتاز عصر الملك زوسر بأننا وجدنا ما نسميه أثريا بـ "فيانسات" وهى بلاطات فخارية مقاسها 2×3 سم وبسمك 3 مم تقريبا ... وتلك البلاطات مزججه .. أى مثل السيراميك ... باللون الأخضر ... واللون ثابت وبدون أى بهتان .. وكان يُصنع من تلك البلاطات لوحات جدارية برسومات رائعة ... مثل لوحات الفسيفساء ... وكان اسلوب لصقها لا يصدقه عقل .. فقد كان يتم عمل نتوء بظهر الفينسة مقاسة 2×2×2 مم تقريبا .. وكان يتم عمل ثقب بذلك النتوء بقطر اقل من نصف مليمتر كثقب الأبرة ... وهذا الثقب مساره جزء من دائره ... ويتم تجميع تلك الفيانسات بخيوط مصنعة من أمعاء الحيوانات ... ويتم لصق مجاميع الفيانسات حسب الشكل الهندسى المطلوب لتشكيل اللوحة الجدارية بمونة طينية جيرية .... مع مرور الوقت تتحلل تلك الخيوط الأمعائية ... وتكون المونة الطفلية الحجرية قد تصلبت .... وبهذا تكون اللوحة الجدارية ملتصقة بالجدار الجبلى مشكلة اروع لوحة لم يعرفها التاريخ إلا فى القرن التاسع عشر ... وصنعها المصرى القديم فى القرن الثالث والعشرين ... قبل الميلاد *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]t5VsldNp83s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 يوليو 2012)

*احبائى ..... يوم الأثنين القادم ستبدأ أصعب وأخطر مرحلة فى ترميم هرم سقارة, الذى اتشرف بقيادة الفريق الذى يقوم بترميمه وتدعيمه

سنبدأ فى تخريم أحجار سقف البئر المعلقة بخروم قطر 5 سم .... لأطوال تصل لثلاث امتار ونصف .... ثم سيتم ادخال سيخ من الصلب بنفس الطول وبقطر 16 مم وذلك داخل جراب مطاطى .... بعدها يتم حقن الجراب بمادة معينة حتى يتم ملئ أى فجوات فى مسار الثقب .... وذلك لتربيط أحجار سقف البئر بعضها ببعض ....

السقف حاليا مدعوم بـ 15 وسادة هوائية ...... نصلى أن لا تحدث أى حركة نتيجة ادوات التخريم .... أو أى حركة أرضية ..... حتى لا يحدث انهيار ...... صلواتكم





صورة للسقف ملتقطة من أسفل وتظهر مدى خطورة الموقف​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2012)

* وَالآنَ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ وَجَابِلُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: «لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ. دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي.
 إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ.
لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصُكَ. جَعَلْتُ مِصْرَ فِدْيَتَكَ كُوشَ وَسَبَا عِوَضَكَ.
 إِذْ صِرْتَ عَزِيزاً فِي عَيْنَيَّ مُكَرَّماً وَأَنَا قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُكَ. أُعْطِي أُنَاساً عِوَضَكَ وَشُعُوباً عِوَضَ نَفْسِكَ.
 لاَ تَخَفْ فَإِنِّي مَعَكَ. مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ آتِي بِنَسْلِكَ وَمِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَجْمَعُكَ.
 أَقُولُ لِلشِّمَالِ: أَعْطِ وَلِلْجَنُوبِ: لاَ تَمْنَعْ. ايتِ بِبَنِيَّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَبِبَنَاتِي مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ.
بِكُلِّ مَنْ دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي وَلِمَجْدِي خَلَقْتُهُ وَجَبَلْتُهُ وَصَنَعْتُهُ.
أَخْرِجِ الشَّعْبَ الأَعْمَى وَلَهُ عُيُونٌ وَالأَصَمَّ وَلَهُ آذَانٌ.
«اِجْتَمِعُوا يَا كُلَّ الأُمَمِ مَعاً وَلْتَلْتَئِمِ الْقَبَائِلُ. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ يُخْبِرُ بِهَذَا وَيُعْلِمُنَا بِالأَوَّلِيَّاتِ؟ لِيُقَدِّمُوا شُهُودَهُمْ وَيَتَبَرَّرُوا. أَوْ لِيَسْمَعُوا فَيَقُولُوا: صِدْقٌ.
أَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَعَبْدِي الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا بِي وَتَفْهَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ.
 أَنَا أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي مُخَلِّصٌ.
أَنَا أَخْبَرْتُ وَخَلَّصْتُ وَأَعْلَمْتُ وَلَيْسَ بَيْنَكُمْ غَرِيبٌ. وَأَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَنَا اللَّهُ.
أَيْضاً مِنَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟».
هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكُمْ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «لأَجْلِكُمْ أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَى بَابِلَ وَأَلْقَيْتُ الْمَغَالِيقَ كُلَّهَا وَالْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ فِي سُفُنِ تَرَنُّمِهِمْ.
أَنَا الرَّبُّ قُدُّوسُكُمْ خَالِقُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مَلِكُكُمْ.
هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْجَاعِلُ فِي الْبَحْرِ طَرِيقاً وَفِي الْمِيَاهِ الْقَوِيَّةِ مَسْلَكاً.
الْمُخْرِجُ الْمَرْكَبَةَ وَالْفَرَسَ الْجَيْشَ وَالْعِزَّ. يَضْطَجِعُونَ مَعاً لاَ يَقُومُونَ. قَدْ خَمِدُوا. كَفَتِيلَةٍ انْطَفَأُوا.
«لاَ تَذْكُرُوا الأَوَّلِيَّاتِ وَالْقَدِيمَاتُ لاَ تَتَأَمَّلُوا بِهَا.
هَئَنَذَا صَانِعٌ أَمْراً جَدِيداً. الآنَ يَنْبُتُ. أَلاَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ؟ أَجْعَلُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ طَرِيقاً فِي الْقَفْرِ أَنْهَاراً.
يُمَجِّدُنِي حَيَوَانُ الصَّحْرَاءِ الذِّئَابُ وَبَنَاتُ النَّعَامِ لأَنِّي جَعَلْتُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مَاءً أَنْهَاراً فِي الْقَفْرِ لأَسْقِيَ شَعْبِي مُخْتَارِي.
هَذَا الشَّعْبُ جَبَلْتُهُ لِنَفْسِي. يُحَدِّثُ بِتَسْبِيحِي.
«وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَدْعُنِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ حَتَّى تَتْعَبَ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ.
لَمْ تُحْضِرْ لِي شَاةَ مُحْرَقَتِكَ وَبِذَبَائِحِكَ لَمْ تُكْرِمْنِي. لَمْ أَسْتَخْدِمْكَ بِتَقْدِمَةٍ وَلاَ أَتْعَبْتُكَ بِلُبَانٍ.
لَمْ تَشْتَرِ لِي بِفِضَّةٍ قَصَباً وَبِشَحْمِ ذَبَائِحِكَ لَمْ تُرْوِنِي. لَكِنِ اسْتَخْدَمْتَنِي بِخَطَايَاكَ وَأَتْعَبْتَنِي بِآثَامِكَ.
أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا.
*


----------



## MAAZIKA (8 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور .............................................مشكور*
*مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر*
*مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور*
*مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور*
*مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور*
*مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور*
*مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور*
*مشكور.......................................م شكور*
*مشكور................ ................مشكور*
*مشكور............. ..........مشكور*
*مشكور.......... .......مشكور*
*مشكور.....مشكور*
*مشكو رمشكور*
*مشكور*
​
شاهد.نت, مشاهدة ام بى سى , اخبار ام يى سى , وقنوات ام بى سى , مسلسلات ام بى سى , برامج ام بى سى mbcliveمشاهدة مسلسل طالع نازل رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل ملحق بنات رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،اعلان مسلسل باب الخلق رمضان 2012،مشاهدة مسلسل مجموعة انسان رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل أرض العثمانيين رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل بنات الجامعة رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة برنامج رامز ثعلب الصحراء فى رمضان 2012 ،اعلان مسلسل ابو جانتى ملك التاكسى ج2 رمضان 2012،مشاهدة قناة الحياة بث مباشر -Al - Hayat TV Live ،صور سامر اسماعيل بطل مسلسل عمر ابن الخطاب رمضان 2012مشاهدة مسلسل عمر رمضان 2012 على قناة ام بى سى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة ابو ظبى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة سى بى سى cbc
،جدول مسلسلات رمضان 2012 على تلفزيون النهار - Al Nahar TV،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة الحياةامساكية رمضان 2012 امساكية شهر رمضان 1433،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة بانورما دراماجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة القاهرة والناسجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة دبىجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة موجة كوميدى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة ام بى سى،مشاهدة يا هلا بشجون ويانا على mbc رمضان 2012
،مشاهدة طارق وهيونة على mbc رمضان 2012،مشاهدة حروف وألوف على mbc رمضان 2012،مسلسل طالع نازل رمضان 2012،اعلان مسلسل فرقة ناجى عطا الله يعرض فى رمضان 2012،مشاهدة قناة تايم تركى اونلاين Live Time Turkey
،مشاهدة قناة روتانا افلام


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يوليو 2012)

*حدث زلزال امس .... بقوة 6.3 ريختر .... حدث حركة فى الشروخ باتساع قدرة 110 ميكرون, أى 1.11 مم ... وتم اعداد معدات التخريم على مدى اليومان السابقان .. وسنبدأ غدا التخريم   *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *حدث زلزال امس .... بقوة 6.3 ريختر .... حدث حركة فى الشروخ باتساع قدرة 110 ميكرون, أى 1.11 مم ... وتم اعداد معدات التخريم على مدى اليومان السابقان .. وسنبدأ غدا التخريم   *



*ربنا يستركم ويحفظكم ....*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xTWtJLIzw_s[/YOUTUBE]​
*هذا كان سنة 2008
*


[YOUTUBE]dkNmubKQmO8[/YOUTUBE]

*وهذا صار فى سنة  2012*
​


----------



## grges monir (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الحكومة الحالية ترى ان الاثار امتداد للوثنية فلا تهمهم فى شىء


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*لك الله يا مصر ..............................................*


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا موجود هو هيحافظ على مصر  ام الدنيا 

هو باركها  كمان زارتها العائله المقدسه 

مش ممكن هيزعلنا عليها 

مش ممكن هيسبها تتباع ابدا  اكيد فى الوقت المناسب هيتدخل وينجيها  من المتخلفين 

بحبك يا مصر يا بلدى الجميله
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *لك الله يا مصر ..............................................*



*مصر طلعت رخيصة فى عنين ولادها ...... لأنهم ولاد زنا ......*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*ممنوع من السفر .... ممنوع من الغنا ..... ممنوع من الكلام ..... ممنوع من الاشتياق .... ممنوع من الاستياء ..... ممنوع من الابتسام ....... وكل يوم فى حبك تزيد الممنوعات .... وكل يوم باحبك اكتر من اللى فات

حبيبتي يا سفينه ...... متشوقه وسجينه ..... مخبر فى كل عقده ..... عسكر فى كل مينا ... يمنعوني لو اغير عليكي او اطير ليكي وبحضنك استجير ....او انام فى حجرك الوسيع .... وفى قلبك الربيع اعود كما الرضيع .. بحرقه الفطام 

حبيبتي يا مدينه ..... متزوقه وحزينه .... فى كل حاره حسره .... وفكل قصر زينه ... ممنوع من اني اصبح بعشقك .. او ابات 

ممنوع من المناقشه ..... ممنوع من السكات ..... وكل يوم فى حبك تزيد الممنوعات ..... وكل يوم باحبك اكتر من اللى فات

[YOUTUBE]MSRCAfYeDX4[/YOUTUBE]​

*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*بعد تنفيذ 15% من تدعيم سقف بئر الدفن .... توقف العمل .... واعلن الوزير أن الهرم آمن ... رغم أن هناك مناطق كثيرة عرضة للأنهيار .... أهمها سقف بئر الدفن .... وانهيارة يمثل كارثة لا حل لها ..... وكذلك الممرات السفليه 

..... لك الله يا مصر*


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2012)

وايه الحل 

هيفضل كده ولا هتكملوا 

ربنا يكون معاك 

ومع مصر حبيبتى
​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*


candy shop قال:



وايه الحل 

هيفضل كده ولا هتكملوا 

ربنا يكون معاك 

ومع مصر حبيبتى
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شركة ترميم «سقارة» تنفي تصريحات وزير الآثار وتحذر: الهرم فى خطر

نفت الشركة المسؤولة عن ترميم هرم سقارة صحة تصريحات محمد إبراهيم، وزير الآثار، مؤخراً حول أن الهرم آمن، فيما رفضت الوزارة الطلب المقدم من الشركة لتنفيذ بنود مستحدثة فى العقد المبرم بينهما بقيمة 10 ملايين جنيه.

كانت الشركة قد طلبت إبرام عقد أعمال إضافية بقيمة 25 مليون جنيه، وعندما رفضت الوزارة تباطأت فى أعمال الترميم.

وحصلت «المصرى اليوم» على صورة جديدة لأعمال الترميم التى تتم حالياً داخل الهرم. وقال ميشيل فريد، رئيس الشركة، إنه لم يصدر تقرير حتى الآن يؤكد أن الهرم غير معرض للانهيار، نافياً أن يكون استشارى المشروع أكد سلامة الهرم، حسبما صرح الوزير.

وأضاف ميشيل لـ«المصرى اليوم» أنه قرر التراجع عن تهديده بوقف العمل بعد تلقيه وعوداً من قيادات الوزارة بصرف جزء من مستحقات الشركة فى أول نوفمبر المقبل من الموازنة السنوية للوزارة، مشيراً إلى أن جميع البنود التى كان متفقاً عليها فى العقد انتهت بالفعل، إلا أن هناك بنوداً مستحدثة طلب من قطاع المشروعات بالوزارة الموافقة على إسنادها إلى الشركة ولم يتم الرد عليه حتى الآن. وأوضح أن جميع المناطق داخل الهرم التى لم ترممها الشركة فى خطر، ولابد من العمل بها فى أقرب وقت، لافتاً إلى أن العمل يسير ببطء شديد بسبب الخلافات اليومية مع الوزارة على الرغم من أن الأعمال تحتاج على الأقل لـ3 سنوات مقبلة للانتهاء منها.

وقال الدكتور محمد الشيخة، رئيس قطاع المشروعات بالوزارة، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن الشركة تراجعت عن تهديدها بوقف العمل الذى كان مقرراً أن يبدأ تنفيذه 15 أكتوبر الجارى، لافتاً إلى أنه تم التفاوض مع رئيس الشركة على استكمال الأعمال.

وأضاف أن الشركة طلبت الاتفاق على بنود مستحدثة بمستحقات فائضة من العقد الأول، وقوبل طلبها بالرفض، لأن ذلك يحتاج إلى إبرام عقد جديد نظراً لأن هذه البنود غير مدرجة فى المقايسة الأولى، ولكى يتحقق ذلك لابد أن تدخل الشركة فى مناقصة جديدة. وأشار إلى أنه ليس من حقه تنفيذ الإسناد المباشر للشركة لأن سلطة الوزير تقف عند صرف 300 ألف جنيه فقط، وإذا زاد الحد على هذا المبلغ فلابد من الحصول على موافقة رئيس الوزراء

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/1203461
*


----------



## geegoo (31 أكتوبر 2012)

في حاجة مش فاهمها يا باشمهندس ...
 البنود المستحدثة دي ظهرت امتي و بسبب ايه ؟
لان غريب العقد الاولاني كله ب 10 مليون و يظهر بعدها شغل محتاج 25 مليون تاني ...
معلش فرصة حضرتك معانا من قلب الموضوع فنقدر نفهم أحسن لأن الخبر مش واضح ... و الأهم ان تعبكم كمان مش باين ....


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*


geegoo قال:



في حاجة مش فاهمها يا باشمهندس ...
 البنود المستحدثة دي ظهرت امتي و بسبب ايه ؟
لان غريب العقد الاولاني كله ب 10 مليون و يظهر بعدها شغل محتاج 25 مليون تاني ...
معلش فرصة حضرتك معانا من قلب الموضوع فنقدر نفهم أحسن لأن الخبر مش واضح ... و الأهم ان تعبكم كمان مش باين ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


الصحفية اخطأت التعبير .... البنود ليست مستحدثة ... بل هى بنود تعاقدية نفذت كمياتها التعاقدية دون ان يكتمل العمل .... فعلى سبيل المثال بند ملئ الفجوات بواجهات الهرم ... نفترض ان كمياته التعاقدية 100م3 .... وتم تنفيذها ... لكن لا يزال هناك فجوات المفروض ملئها ....

امس طلب مهندس هيئة الاثار تنفيذ بنود الكهرباء والارضيات الخشبية ..... وهذه بنود تشطيب .... لن يتأثر الهرم بعدم تنفيذها .... ولها بنود تعاقدية ..... ورفض استكمال تدعيم السقف المعرض للأنهيار .... !!!! لأن بند التدعيم نفذت كمياته ... والوزير اعلن انه ليس بمقدور الوزارة التعاقد على كميات اخرى .... فما المشكلة فى توجيه الاموال المتبقية فى التعاقد نحو البنود التى يحتاجها الهرم لمنع انهيار الاجزاء التى لم يتم الانتهاء منها .... انها مجرد تأشيرة من الوزير ... ولن يحتاج إلى تكليف الموازنة العامه بأى أعباء اضافية .... وفى وقت لاحق يطرحون تنفيذ بنود التشطيب والتى لن يتأثر الهرم بتأجيل تنفيذها ..... ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## geegoo (1 نوفمبر 2012)

هل هناك فرصة لتعاون دولي مع اليونسكو مثلا ؟؟


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 نوفمبر 2012)

geegoo قال:


> هل هناك فرصة لتعاون دولي مع اليونسكو مثلا ؟؟



*لو الدولة طلبت من المجتمع الدولى تمويل المشروع فستجد جهات مانحة كثيرة .... هرم سقارة قيمة اثرية عالية جدا ..... لكن المشكلة ان الموضوع مش فى دماغ المسئولين  .....*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*هذه كانت حالة واجهات الهرم عندما تسلمت المشروع فى 15/2/2008

[YOUTUBE]AAf9McNG_cU[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2012)

يلا السلامه عليكي يامصر يلا السلامه
يلا السلامه  علي كل اهلك يالا السلامه .

موضوع رائع اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

كلمات رائعه جدا
الرب يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يناير 2013)

*لا اعرف ماذا اقول .... هناك تصادم داخلى .... تصادم بين عبقرية تعود لبدايات تاريخ البشرية ...... وغباء وصلنا اليه يكاد يضعنا فى اسفل قائمة الشعوب المتحضرة .... فيكون نهارى فى الغوص فى عبقريات لا يكاد العالم يعلم عنها شيئ ... ويكون مساءى فى اوحال اخبار عن خراب وطن وفساد قوم يملأون العالم بما يفعلونه فى هدم وطنهم بغباوة غريبة ...

نواصل, رغم الظروف, رغم الحروب, رغم لامبالاة القيادات, رغم كل شيئ .... نواصل تدعيم سقف بئر الدفن الرئيسى للهرم .... والتدعيم يتم بعمل ثقوب فى حجارة السقف قطرها 5 سم ... وبعمق ثلاث أمتار ونصف ... بعدها يتم ادخال قضيب قطر 20 مم من الأستنالس استيل داخل ذلك الثقب موضوعا داخل جراب من مادة مطاطية قطره 5 سم ... بعدها يتم حقن الفراغ الذى بين القضيب الأستنالس والجراب المطاطى بمادة معينة بحيث يحدث انتفاخ للجراب المطاطى عند وجود اى فراغات فى مسار الثقب ... وبهذا يتم تربيط كافة أحجار السقف مكونين طاقية مسلحة تستطيع تحمل ما فوقها من اوزان

يتم اخراج الاسطوانات الحجرية الناتجة من هذا التثقيب وتوثيقها بكافة المعلومات المتاح استخراجها

يوم الأربعاء الماضى فوجئنا أن العينة المستخرجة من الأحجار بوجود قطعة من الخشب بارتفاع 10 سم .... وهذا امر بغاية الروعة .... فالمصرى القديم اكتشف استخدام أخشاب بين الأحجار ..... وهذه معلومة جديدة لم يتم اكتشافها من قبل وستغير من مناهج دراسة الفكر المصرى فى التشييد ..... وبفحص قطعة الخشب تلك واخضاعها لاختبار الكربون 14 سيتم تحديد تاريخ تشيدد الهرم بدقة عالية ....

*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## memomzs (12 فبراير 2013)

god bless you


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 فبراير 2013)

*لم يهتم احد بما تم اكتشافه .....

ولن يهتم احد .....

وسنتوقف عن العمل بعد يومان ...

وللحفاظ على كوادرنا الفنية التى لا مثيل لها فى العالم ....

سنمنحهم اجازة براتب 50% من رواتبهم

ولم يتم صرف مستحقاتنا حتى الآن ...... 

لك الله يا مصر ..... 

لكنى اثق أنك لن تضيعي .... 

فمهما بلغت قوة الفئران ...... 

فلن تزيد عن كونها فئران*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الماليه يناقش مشروع تأجير أثار مصر لقطر بمبلغ 200 مليار دولار !!!

أى وطنية لهذا الرجل ........*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]t36Ti7VDTko[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

